# How do you remove the header heatshield on 99 Altima GXE L30?



## l337hxr (May 12, 2006)

I have a 1999 Altima GXE L30...i'm trying to replace the header. I cant get the stickin' header heatshield off. The damn alternator is in the way and also the o2 sensor is completely preventing it from coming off..... if I can get the o2 off first, i should be able to slide off the manifold easy..but i don't have a deep socket to reach it...

what am i supposed to do?

thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

go to autozone and rent the o2 sensor socket. that will make it much easier to remove. 
you need to remove or at least move the alternator enough to get around it. dont be afraid of moving things and definitely dont try to shortcut or youll just cause yourself some problems.


----------



## l337hxr (May 12, 2006)

aww fawk! yea i went ot autozone and bought the o2 socket remover..i got that o2 out easy now...but the damn stupid head shield won't budge.. the alternator is now blocking it..and so is the damn radiator upper hose....

grr.. i'll finish it tomorrow...


----------

